# WLG reaches 30 stone!!



## lucy123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Please can all forum members put their hands together in recognition of the achievements of the WLG!!!!!!

I am so proud of everyone who has joined in the WLG forum this year and am delighted to say that between us all we have lost a whopping 30 stone so far this year - flipping amazing.

I know I set up the forum but the hard work is from everyone who has posted losses, gains and offered all their advice and support to help others when struggling.

I am sure many will agree losing weight is not easy - but its much easier when the pain is shared with likeminded friends!

Well done everyone -so proud of you all - lets see where we can get to by new year.

Its not too late if anyone wants to join us and lose a few lbs for xmas!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations everyone, this is sooo impressive!


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 8, 2011)

*congrats everyone  i better chuck my stone in  *


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE well done to everyone - 30 stone is one heck of an achievement. Losing weight, especially if you have had a lot to lose is daunting, scary and sometimes seems impossible but ultimately worth the pain and bad days along the way. So many of us have changed our lives this year for the better and this forum has been a major reason why I for one have overcome the bad days and seen them as blips rather than the norm which previously was the case.

Also, without Lucy's brilliant idea at the start of the year we firstly would never be able to collectively celebrate this wonderful achievement, but also it has helped motivate, inspire and encourage so many of us along the way to enable us to look back on 2011 with a genuine smile.

Well done everyone once again!!!

Bob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner, it's a dastardly plan by the WLG conspiring to reduce membership.  They are fooling you into congratulating them and you have been completely taken in by their innocent claims.   

They have already lost the forum 3 whole people!

Mark my words - they'll stop at nothing now!



Well done you lot !!!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Northerner, it's a dastardly plan by the WLG conspiring to reduce membership.  They are fooling you into congratulating them and you have been completely taken in by their innocent claims.
> 
> They have already lost the forum 3 whole people!
> 
> ...



Yep, well done everyone. 

I think there's a Dr Who episode in this somewhere ..... hang on, it's already been done hasn't it!

Andy


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 9, 2011)

Well done everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And well done Lucy i know you have been a big support to everyone


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucy a big well done to you and cazscot for starting this wonderful bit of the forum in the first place xxx

A massive pat on the back to all who have contributed as well xxxx


----------



## AJLang (Nov 10, 2011)

Pleaseeeeeeeee can I join again from scratch with my weight as it currently is...I know this is slightly breaking the rules as I weigh quite a bit more than my last recorded weight loss on here


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 10, 2011)

You are already in Amanda - lovely to have you back and great to see such fighting spirit on your other post today!

Today is day one for you - have a great week and we are all here to offer you support if you need it - week one can always be hard to get going again, but keep at it and you will be fine.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks very much Lucy im just going to weigh myself.......and after I've got over the shock will post it on the WLG thread as my starting point.  Thank you so much for your help and support.


----------

